# Search Engines Cant Find My Website



## cliffy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

After years of working for other wedding photographers at weekends I have decided to go out on my own and have set up a website,however even when I put the company name into Google and other search engines nothing comes up so any ideas what I am doing wrong.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2011)

You need to submit your web site URL to the search engines, so they will have their spider crawl it. For many of the search engines it will be a couple of weeks after you submit your URL before they do.

submit a url to a search engine - Bing

and then work on your web sites SEO (Search Engine Optimization)


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Many thanks Keith


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 3, 2011)

You also need to read my SEO for the Photgrapher link in my sig.


----------



## Mecal (Jan 3, 2011)

definitely depends on how new the site is as well.
As mentioned, it can take a while.


----------



## ASHLEY.GREGG (Jan 4, 2011)

I put the company name into Google and other search engines nothing comes up so any ideas what I am doing wrong.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 4, 2011)

ASHLEY.GREGG said:


> I put the company name into Google and other search engines nothing comes up so any ideas what I am doing wrong.



How new is your site?

What's the URL?

Read my _SEO for the Photographer_ in my sig. :thumbup:


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 4, 2011)

submitting the url is anywhere between 1/10 and 1/10,000 of the work.  the rest is seo.
keep at it!


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

HikinMike said:


> ASHLEY.GREGG said:
> 
> 
> > I put the company name into Google and other search engines nothing comes up so any ideas what I am doing wrong.
> ...


Asshely just copied and pasted part of what the OP had posted as a means to signature spam, did it in several threads, and got busted for it. :er:


----------



## apeek22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Might want to find a pro SEO to do your SEO work. Part of my job along with product photographs is SEO and web development. Imagine the business you would have if you were the first result for yourcity + photographer or yourcity + wedding photographer.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 5, 2011)

Cliffy,

You also need to create a sitemap.xml file for your root directory so search engines can 'crawl' or navigate your website.  There are many generators out there for this: Create your Google Sitemap Online - XML Sitemaps Generator

Once you create one and submit your site to search engines as mentioned before, google and yahoo will actually be able to navigate your site and start indexing it rather than just arriving to the main page.


----------

